# Now there is a strategy!  Isis will be crushed, even in Syria!



## Ralphy1 (Sep 8, 2014)

With NATO on board and some Arab nations, it is just a matter of time before we organize a mighty force and destroy them like we did Nazi Germany. I am behind whatever it takes, even boots on the ground, and I know that you are too...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 8, 2014)

Our Foreign Minister says, because ISIL is an ideology, it can't be wiped out by military action but it can be weakened. 


> Foreign Minister Julie Bishop has warned that destroying the marauding Islamic State group entirely will be "impossible" and that it may become a long-term threat similar to al-Qaeda. Reflecting the immense difficulties facing the West as it wrestles with how to stop the militant group creating terror in the Middle East, Ms Bishop said the Islamic State (also known as ISIL) is an ideology as well as a military force and will therefore survive efforts to stamp it out.
> She was speaking after the United States sought to quell lingering uncertainties about its goals and strategy for Iraq and Syria by announcing at a Nato summit the establishment of a 10-country "core coalition" – including Australia – to tackle the Islamic State.
> 
> 
> ...



There will be no quick fix for this problem.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hang on to your hat!  You ain't seen nuttin' yet.  Of course it won't be quick, but it will be done, and of course the ideology will remain, even Nazism still exists in the minds of some...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 8, 2014)

True Ralphy, but the German Government has renounced Nazism and so have the vast majority of Germans.

What is needed is for Islamic nations to renounce aggression as a means of establishing a Caliphate.
They must recognise that terrorism, murder and enforced conversion are crimes against humanity and condemn them.

In the meantime, military action to thwart their ambitions is not only desirable, but necessary. 
It must be carefully planned and well executed. This is not something to be botched or undertaken lightly.
There can be no backing out halfway through the mission.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 8, 2014)

Although a caliphate may be desirable on the part of many Muslims Arab nations are beginning to see that Isis is not the way to accomplish it, and this time the mission will be truly accomplished...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 8, 2014)

Let's hope so. 
I really don't want to see the gains of The Enlightenment washed away in bloody conquest.

Mind you, it would help if western powers and global trade/commerce weren't so unfair to the poorer nations.
Some changes needed here also.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 8, 2014)

Surely the world will be made safe for democracy once again at the end of the day and at the end of a gun...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 8, 2014)

End of a gun? This is not 1945 any more.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 8, 2014)

Quite right, at the end of a Hellfire missile from one of our drones and under the boot of one of our allies...


----------



## JustQuinn (Sep 8, 2014)

This is an enemy that  will never  be  defeated...and will just  resurface in different  form.   Ralphy  I  fear  you are living in the past


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 8, 2014)

No, no, I am definitely looking forward to the future when this scourge is destroyed, especially with your help.  BTW, Lisa is very excited about the pending action...


----------



## JustQuinn (Sep 8, 2014)

remember  the biography  of Bin Laden?    read it again!   These  people have nothing to lose   whereas  we  in the  west.......   (I only wish Lisa  could  be harnessed  effectively)


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes, the virgins and all of that, but we have the means to chase them down and kill them, one at a time if necessary... (Lisa can be managed at times but will never be completely controlled.)


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 8, 2014)

I dont care what strategythey use as long as no U.S. body bags come home.

Im still very worried about that part.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 8, 2014)

Boots on the ground and missles and drones won't change a centuries old culture.  We've been at war over 10 years with the jihadists.  They don't want democracy.  They don't know how to live in a democracy.  They will make every attempt to take down any democratic government and install their specific brand of fundamentalist Islam.  

We will not and can not wipe them off the face of the Earth.  They are too plentiful and too well entrenched in democratic societies.  Hundreds of thousands of innocents would be killed if we think we can go into Europe, Russia, China, South America, and the U.S. and wipe out every Muslim who wants to do us harm.  This is an entirely different playing field that Nazi Germany or Communist USSR.  

The first thing that MUST happen is a significant segment of the Arab/Muslim world begin condemning the radicals and assisting with "pest control".  Then, we need to empower more agencies like NSA to monitor communication between the radicals.  (I do NOT feel this infringes on my personal liberty.  If I am doing nothing wrong, I don't care who listens in to my phone conversations!)  Lastly, we need quick and certain punishment for those committing acts of terrorism.  They may talk big about being martyrs and the umpteen virgins.  If the penalty is a quick death and they know that, most will think twice.


----------



## TrickorTreat (Sep 8, 2014)

As you may have read, 30 young Muslim youths who went over from the UK to join in the rebels fight against Assad, are crying that they now want to return home because they do not agree with what IS have been doing.
The British population are dead set against them ever being allowed to return. They chose to go there and pick up a gun and kill so stay there they must, we don't want them back. No-one will ever convince me that these 30 men stood at the roadside watching whilst IS continued their murderous march through Iraq murdering, beheading, crucifying, raping and burying alive, those who refused to join their warped religion. Some of the Liberal idiots here talk about a "deradicilisation programme" for them in order for them to return. Lord help us ! we are bringing vipers into the nest.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 8, 2014)

> The first thing that MUST happen is a significant segment of the Arab/Muslim world begin condemning the radicals and assisting with "pest control".



Absolutely correct. This is why the State Department's initiative is very important. It's about winning hearts and minds because killing bodies only stiffens resolve and increases the ardour of people who identify with those who are being killed.

I ask you, how many of us want to become muslim because they behead our people ? On the contrary, we want to see them destroyed. Muslims feel the same way when their families are killed in their beds with missiles and drones.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 9, 2014)

We have to kill them to save them.  Remember when you heard something like that before?


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 9, 2014)

Never in Shakespeare, nor the Bible.
Come to think of it, I've never heard that before.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Came out of our "effort" in Vietnam...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't think that was part of our rules of engagement at Nui Dat. 
The villages closest to the base were relocated, people and animals together.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes, but do you remember Lt. Calley and his ilk?


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes, but not part of your rules of engagement either, I think?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Certainly not, but men can become brutish in war.  Do you remember soldiers collecting the ears of the Viet Cong?


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 9, 2014)

No.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Probably just as well. Gruesome...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 9, 2014)

Souvenirs or an aid to body count?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Strictly souvenirs, we inflated the body count without the need for body parts...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 9, 2014)

Such practices didn't help win the war but if it had been won by force of arms, it certainly wouldn't have helped to win the peace.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 9, 2014)

No, but we try to keep our atrocities from being known widespread...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 9, 2014)

The locals knew all about it, which is my point about not making more enemies than you need to.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes, but they are our friends now as we buy products made there and they encourage tourism and a lot of our vets go to see places where they fought.  Perhaps it is true that time heals old wounds in many cases.  I drive a Toyota...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 9, 2014)

They won. If they hadn't you'd have had all the trouble we have seen in Iraq after the announcement of "mission accomplished".


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes, we have had a run of bad wars in recent times.  At least we got a sixty year stalemate in Korea...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 9, 2014)

We've had the same wars but we haven't been running them.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hmm, I wish that we were a Commonwealth nation...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 9, 2014)

You could have been, but some nutters in Boston threw perfectly good tea into the drink.
You can't stay in the Commonwealth if you don't appreciate a good pot of tea.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Right on all counts!  We all have to pay taxes and my representation doesn't do much for me, so what was the point?  No answer necessary...


----------



## drifter (Sep 9, 2014)

Whatever you think of the Prime Minister, good or bad, Julie Bishop is someone you can be proud of.


----------



## Susie (Sep 9, 2014)

So, who's next on the agenda?
North Korea?
After all, isn't it our god given right to police and to interfere with other nations???      :distrust:


----------



## drifter (Sep 9, 2014)

No, please, Susie, not North Korea. I don't know where that is.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 10, 2014)

It is just north of South Korea...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 10, 2014)

Go on... :saywhat:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 10, 2014)

You'll have to pay for more.  My extensive knowledge of world locations does not come cheap...


----------



## MaggieJewel (Sep 15, 2014)

If there is an overwhelming reaction to wage war from all around the world, then I think (if Congress so says) the United States should participate.  Otherwise, I hope "we" stay out of it.  To me support, training, long range weapons etc. are as much an act of war as boots on the ground.  Nothing should be done without the approval of Congress.  I agree with Charlie Rangel (a staunch Democrat) and I am a Raving Right Wing Conservative, that before any action should be taken that the draft should be reinstated (both men and women).  That way everyone would have a "dog in the fight" and the lower middle class wouldn't bear the brunt of the burden of a war.


----------

